

Ask HN: Feedback for quiz-based learning tool  - pixelcort

Last year, I got the chance to meet my wife's extended family in Japan. However my Japanese vocabulary was nonexistent. So I built a prototype tool for myself to learn new words.<p>Recently, I decided to try and make the service useful for other people. So over the last week or so I've prepared and launched the prototype at mrflashcard.com. The primary feature is a quiz-based study mode, where the questions get increasingly more difficult.<p>It's running on Google App Engine and costs little per user. My plan is to offer pro subscriptions or to sell companion iOS and Android apps that have offline syncing.<p>If anyone here has a few spare minutes, I'd love to get any feedback from them. After clicking "Create new Deck", there is a button to add some example cards to try out. Thanks for taking a look!
======
Robby2012
I've never used cards but it's kinda cool. I like your idea but I'm my opinion
you should make plenty of cards of maaaaaany topics.

It's really boring and takes too much time if I have to submit my own cards.

~~~
pixelcort
Good point. My plan is to take open data from things like Wiktionary and
Wikipedia and dynamically generate up-to-date cards from them.

------
pixelcort
Clickable link: <http://mrflashcard.com/>

~~~
codegeek
Nothing happens in IE8 when i click on "Create Deck". I get blank.

~~~
pixelcort
Whoops, that's embarrassing! I'll take a look. Thanks for catching that.

~~~
pixelcort
Okay, fixed. Thanks again for letting me know.

